# Stihl 026 Chain Saw -Won't Start



## cnsutton (Oct 2, 2008)

Good afternoon all,

I posted this on tractorsbynet.com and was told to also post on this site as there would be alot more advice given.

I have a Stihl Chainsaw 026 that is about 6 years old. It was given to me by my grandfather who hasn't used it in 3 years because it is now getting heavy for his use as his age catches up.

I am fairly handy mechanically and I am unable to get this started. It does not even fire at all. I have taken the spark plug out and cleaned it up. It looks like new. The gas is fresh. I am not sure if it has something to do with the master control as I inspected it further and it appears that it is not the greatest setup. I assume that metal to metal contact between the master control and the other metal tab is to stop the engine by grounding. When it is in the cold start position no contact with metal is made correct?

Everything looks clean. Could it be that the carburetor needs to get cleaned out? What is the best way to trouble shoot this further? It looks very tough to get to the carburetor bowl to even drain that.

Any assistance and tips would be appreciated as I really could put this machine to good use and I know it will last forever.

-Chris


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 2, 2008)

Do you have spark?
Do you have compression?

If yes on both then try a splash of mixed gas down the carb and see if it fires, if it does, then you likely have a fuel problem, check the pulse line, fuel line and then carb.

If you have spark and compression and it still won't fire even with gas dumped in, then the other possibility is a fly wheel that has spun on the shaft.

There is no carb bowl to speek of, sometimes passages can be plugged, fuel pump valves pooped or the needle stuck. Often the fuel lines or pulse lines rot and that will give a no start.

No spark, check the on off switch and plug then good chance it's a bad coil coil or coil wire.


----------



## Patrick62 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Kinda like this...*

Push the control all the way to the bottom. That sets the choke closed, and high idle. Then (if all is well), you yank on it until it fires. Next you click the switch up one notch this takes the choke off and leaves high idle. The saw should start and run now. You blip the throttle to set it to the normal position (normal idle).

If that don't work.... you can check for spark, and then spray a little premix into it and see if it will run, confirming your suspicion that the carb is dirty.

The carb isn't that hard to remove and clean out.

Very good saw, and they will live a long, long time.

-Pat


----------



## cnsutton (Oct 2, 2008)

I was able to get a free minute or so to play with it. I put a drop of gas in the cylinder and put everything back together. It fired right up and quit soon after. It seems as though it is not getting fuel. 

Should I try just putting fuel in the carburetor and trying that or does it sound like I need to check the fuel lines and carb for the best approach? 

I think I am going to disconnect the carb next and clean it all out. I am also going to clean out the fuel lines and filter while I am at it.

I am assuming since it did fire that a new spark plug would do anything better? I may just put a new one on it anyway to get it running great once it decides to fire.

-Chris


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 2, 2008)

Look over the impulse and fuel line closely end to end on both. Then my next guess is a stuck needle.


----------



## cnsutton (Oct 2, 2008)

Well.....I started taking everything apart tonight fuel lines, carb, etc. I took the carburetor completely out. It was actually very easy. I checked the fuel line coming from the tank, I tipped the saw upside down and no gas would come out of this line. I think blew on the hose and could tell there was a blockage. I then tipped the saw upside down again and gas was flowing easily. The lines are in good shape with no signs of damage. I cleaned the carburetor off (saw dust) and noticed it has a top and bottom. I took the 4 small screws off and there was a rubber gasket and I did not want to pry it off but, it would not come off. I did not want to force it for fear or ruining this gasket. Should I try a little harder? I did take the other side of the carb off ( 1 large screw) and there is really nothing there that could be blocked. I cleaned it up with carb cleaner and there were no issues. I put everything back together and didn't try it too much because it is 9pm at night around here in a small subdivision and I didn't want to wake any neighbors. I think I will try it again tomorrow where I won't be afraid of waking anyone.

Should I try and get the one side of the carb off? Also the fuel line going from the carb towards the engine is there a way to get this clean?

I will keep trying it out but, I expected that the fuel line that had no fuel flowing would do the trick. I will try it again in the next few days.

Thanks again!
csutton88 is online now Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## jeeptj19992001 (Oct 2, 2008)

get a carb rebuild kit for the car, comes with all the gaskets you will need, take the carb apart and give it a good cleaning


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 2, 2008)

I've taken many a carb apart and reused the gaskets and diaphragms. The key is to use a razor blade and carefully pry/cut the gasket from the surface, being very careful not to cut or tear it in two.


----------



## laynes69 (Oct 2, 2008)

I had the same thing happen. Had the carb off many times, just to find out my impulse line came off. Put it back on, all is well.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Oct 2, 2008)

laynes69 said:


> I had the same thing happen. Had the carb off many times, just to find out my impulse line came off. Put it back on, all is well.



I had the same problem also, make sure the impulse is attached, mine was off at the cylinder.....


----------



## Nailgunner (Oct 3, 2008)

Look out for cracks and splits in fuel lines also, they can go cheesy with time and ruin your day.


----------



## cnsutton (Oct 3, 2008)

Good afternoon all,

Just wanted to pass on my thanks. I did get the saw running great this afternoon. It took about 10 to 15 pulls after I put it back together but, it seems as though a block in the fuel line from the tank to the carb was the culprit.

Thanks for all the help.

-Chris


----------



## Nailgunner (Oct 3, 2008)

Great news


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 3, 2008)

cnsutton said:


> Good afternoon all,
> 
> Just wanted to pass on my thanks. I did get the saw running great this afternoon. It took about 10 to 15 pulls after I put it back together but, it seems as though a block in the fuel line from the tank to the carb was the culprit.
> 
> ...


Fabulous! Starved for fuel is a #1 enemy. I once had a small kink in the fuel line that only closed up when the engine was warm. Once cold, the kink opened up and it always started. That drove me nuts.

Glad to see you're up and running again :yourock: .


----------



## Nailgunner (Oct 3, 2008)

I had a computer like that, it would only sieze up when it was 4 AM and I needed university work in the next morning. I twigged that it was purely a thermal effect since it happened when it was on for along time, thereafter it would cool, be ok for a while, then go mad again. The cause was a hairy, dusty CPU heatsink, and the cure, a washing up bowl and a brush.


----------

